# Logo Request



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey I was wondering if someone could make me a logo, jus for my songs on youtube. Not too picky, jus something dj related with a name on it "tu99a" , maybe something cool with the 99? I dont have many creds but you're welcome to what I have. Thanks everyone in advance.


----------

